# Hi new here post divorce



## Whirlpool (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm new here just getting through the final stages of my divorce it's been a rough one, I'm enjoying reading the stories of others who have been through it and come out the other side like I did. I hope to contribute to others who need help, sometimes you just don't know what to expect until you've gone through the process.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Wishing you a fantastic future. There is life after divorce and it can be an amazing one


----------



## Patrickmiller (Mar 15, 2017)

So, how's your life going after divorce? share your experience here with us.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

👀


----------

